# Videoclip Alexander Federov!!!!(RPGP2004)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/5385401/Alexander_Federov_2004_Russian_Grand_Prix.wmv.html

Tell me what you think of the Russian Giant!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

i hate that rapidshare DOESN'T WORK ME I DON'T UNDERSTAND


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

You open the site and click on free and wait, what's so hard about that?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

yes i do this - doesn't work .


'Your Upload-progress: No upload in progress'


How is this so?  

I am missing out


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

Here this is how it should look.
http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6329/muscle4man5dh.jpg
if it dies not work you could try useing a proxy.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

How do I change to proxy? I think that's were the problem lies.

Would be great if you could help me


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

What browser are you using?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

how do i find out? NO IDEA 

sorry i suck with computers


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn man I mean Internet exporler or firefox or mozilla?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

I use internet explorer


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

i now changed my browser to Mozilla firefox, but i still can't get the download to happen.

I need to change my proxy whatever that is.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

IT WORKED   


Thank you!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

So your the Hulk now?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah that was the idea, but my room is green too.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

It does look better because you did not tan before taking that picture so now that your green it's still some color


----------

